# What would you do FET or Fresh cycle



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi hope yopu can help me, I would like your thoughts.

I have 2 blasts in the freezer, grade 4ab and 3 aa, but the doc didnt seem to positive about these, (on day 3 they were grade 1s perfect!)

He seems to be leading me to another fresh cycle, but should i use the frozen ones first or because of my age 40 should i have 1 last fresh go?

What would you do??

Help me please x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Jane, 

DO you have to wait a few months to do a fresh cycle? If so you can fit a FET in sooner so you won't lose anything- Also the grade of your embies sounds great- the 3 and 4 just refer to how hatched they are so its a stage not a value judgement and A is best grade for inner cell mass and cells that  will become the placenta and B is also considered good. So I'm not sure what your doc would be worried about. 

One of the women at my clinic (Vicks67) had one frostie left from her fresh- used it in the wait period and now has a BFP- 

I can't see what you have to loose and you may save a the stress of a fresh cycle, frozen is a lot less stressful, 

K x


----------



## sexybabe (Jan 10, 2009)

hi jane,
i would definiately do fet since it is less stress on the body and also since you have those lovely embies why not give them the chance, you never know. Even though i did not get a  in my last tx, am still going to give my 2 remaining embies a chance. i hope this has helped, but the final decision is with you. goodluck


----------



## AJM30 (Sep 3, 2007)

Hi Jane, 
id try a FET seeing as you have good quality embies stored. FET is alot less stressful than a fresh cycle and like one of the girls here has already said maybe you could fit a FET in while waiting for a fresh go (and hopefully not need the fresh go!!).
i had a medicated FET in Oct. had a 4 cell and 6 cell transferred and am now 11 weeks pregnant with twins. so FET can work!
best of luck for whatever you decide to do hun
Ali xx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I can see your dilemma.
I wondered about a fresh cycle as I'm 38 1/2.
My doctor, even though it is a private clinic and they stand to make more money out of me in a fresh cycle, has steered me away back to FER.

You have potential babies available. This is how I have decided. When you think about it logically, why would you want to take potentially harmful drugs, all those needles, the expense, and the risks, when you might get pregnant and achieve your dream with what you already have?

I can see how not wanting to waste precious time for a fresh cycle might be tempting too though.


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

hi ladies

Thank you all for your thoughts, it helps to know you understand what a tough decision it is..

thanks so much for your support, i think i will have a go at the frosties, then go from there....

your knowledge is invaluable

hopfully all our dreams will come true  

jane x


----------



## ayrshirelady (Aug 31, 2008)

FOlks,

I had similar dilema. I have 2 frosties left therefore one possible FET shot left. However I was told by my consultants in Scotland that **** insist that you use all frozen embies before being allowed to try a fresh IVF cycle anyway.

Perhaps this is not true. Have I been badly advised?

Ayrshire Lady


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I think that there is an NHS treatment rule like that.

We are not NHS anyway, so if you are paying you decide, I believe. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ✩ Annasupastar ✩ (Apr 19, 2008)

I would FET hun.xxxx


----------

